# 2011 Miami Heat Draft Thread



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As you may know we hold the 31st pick in this years draft.

Some mocks have us taking:

JaJuan Johnson (6'10" PF, Purdue)
Reggie Jackson (6'3" PG, Boston College)
Charles Jenkins (6'3" PG/SG, Hofstra)
Darius Morris (6'4" PG, Michigan)

We have worked out:

Isaiah Thomas (PG, Washington)
Cory Joseph (G, Texas)
Jacob Pullen (PG, Kansas St)
Josh Selby (PG, Kansas)
Nolan Smith (PG, Duke)
Julyan Jones (G, UTEP)
Chandler Parsons (F, Florida)

Who do you guys want us to take?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best PG available.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hmmm I wonder if we're taking a point guard?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My wish list:

Nolan Smith (proven winner, even though he has the Duke sickness)
Reggie Jackson (all around player)
Josh Selby (the potential is crazy)

I've seen Selby go from lotto, to late as mid-2nd round in some mocks, I wonder why he's slipping so far. But if he's there at 31, I say pull the trigger and sign a vet PG to show him the ropes.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know much about college bball anymore but I love Isiah Thomas. I know he's tiny but he's fearless.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Boston College guard Reggie Jackson has cancelled all of his remaining workouts ahead of the 2011 NBA Draft, according to ESPN's Chad Ford. That would seem to indicate Jackson has a promise from a team he'd like to join. Jackson has been slated for the back third of the first round in the June 23 draft, with a chance of slipping to early in the second. Ford reports that the Miami Heat, who pick No. 31 thanks to the Michael Beasley trade a year ago, won't let Jackson slip by them.


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2011/6/...cancels-all-remaining-2011-nba-draft-workouts

The article says it's because he has a promise, but speculation is because he is healing from knee surgery he had in May.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Reggie's numbers at BC:

Fresh: 7 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.7 apg, 20 mpg
Soph: 12.9 ppg,5.7 rpg, 4.5 apg, 30 mpg
Junior: 18.2 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.5 apg, 34.1 mpg

This past season he dropped 30 pts against Yale, 27 pts against Indiana, 26 against PC, 29 against NC State, 27 against Clemson, 31 against Maryland, and 27 against Wake Forest.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Everybody over on CelticsBlog is saying Reggie has a promise he won't slip past Boston.

I think Nolan Smith would be a good fit for Miami after watching this post season

But I know nothing about selby


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's his 3pt% and D?

That is pretty much all I care for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jackson has the size that Riles likes and shot over 40% from 3 this past season, but I dont think he'll be there at 32 if he really did get that promise. And if that knee surgery rumor is true, I dont know if the heat would go there again after the Da'Sean Butler stuff last year.

Smith and Selby intrigue me the most. Smith isnt the prototypical pass 1st PG, but we dont really need that and he was very good this past season. Selby is high risk/high reward, though at 32, isnt really high risk at all.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Heat are obviously targeting someone who can either handle the ball or create for themselves, and most of those guys are right out of the PG spot. If I were Miami, I would pick Josh Selby in a heartbeat if he's there. Bad season or not, the guy is probably top 10 in the class in all-star potential. He showed this year that he can shoot, when he gives effort he's a solid defender, and of course, he still has his handles and slashing game. With LeBron and Wade, he really won't have to worry about passing. Nolan Smith and Charles Jenkins would probably fit in very well with this team. I'm not so sure that Jackson or Morris, even if they're the most talented PG's on the board, are the way for Miami to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd say we're looking PG, yeah.

Selby, Smith, Jackson...any of those guys would be handy. If there's a serious slider though, we'll be in a good position to snap that player up.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Another ESPN writer is reporting that we've promised Reggie Jackson at 31.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't pay much attention to college ball (although that will definitely change if there's a lockout) but I've watched a bit of Reggie Jackson and it seems he'd fit in pretty nicely here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Execs now saying info from Reggie Jackson's physicals are getting thru league, removing some mystery about health of knee.
> 
> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Jackson shut down workouts after knee procedure leading many to speculate he's trying to guide himself to Heat at 31st pick.


..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Charge or not...holy ****.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Some videos of other potential picks...
















1a) Jackson
1b) Smith
1c) Selby
2) Jenkins


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The more I read about Jackson, the more he seems our pick.

Good size, length, shooting ability - he has all the "Riley traits" that we look for in a PG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The real question is: Will the Heat draft their 4th Butler?

- Caron
- Rasual
- Da'Sean
- Jimmy?

He's a Marquette guy too.

Just sayin'

EDIT: Weird. All named Butler. All are SF's. :|


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Word on the net is that Reggie now has a promise from the Thunder.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I must sadly report I have no major man crushes in this draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Jenkins would be a stud for you guys, he should be your number one target.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I do like Tobias Harris, JaJuan Johnson, Trey Thompkins, Shelvin Mack, Jon Leuer, Nolan Smith, and Malcolm Lee. Chandler Parsons, Travis Leslie, Malcolm Thomas, and Chandler Parsons are maybe dark horses. I won't even bother to predict a major trade up, but I could see a minor tradeup to grab a versatile wing or true big.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm shocked that there are still Heat fans who care about who Miami might draft. Given our history, we're going to flush this pick straight down the crapper like we do every year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm just a draft junkie. I love the entire concept.

But yes, I think Riley is looking back on the draft a few weeks ago and is asking himself why we traded Marcus Thornton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Word on the net is that Reggie now has a promise from the Thunder.


They have Westbrook, Maynor, and Nate Robinson all under contract and they're gonna draft another PG?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

They're apparently looking to shop Maynor. And Nate Robinson just plain sucks.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love to have Maynor here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD40 said:


> I'm just a draft junkie. I love the entire concept.
> 
> But yes, I think Riley is looking back on the draft a few weeks ago and is asking himself why we traded Marcus Thornton.


I love the draft too but I don't care who the Heat draft. They're trading, selling, or wasting the pick.

Anybody else get really annoyed seeing teams like Portland and OKC with Maynor and Mills getting DNP's while we start guys like Arroyo?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Would you guys support the Heat reaching for someone like Andrew Goudelock or Norris Cole at #31?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i like all those PG's just not sure if any of them can step in right away and be dependable. if i had a choice i guess i'd take thomas or jackson. i like jujuan too. hard to tell if they will have success in the NBA. 
i'd probably rather see them take benson from oakland or the big white center on wisconsin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> I love the draft too but I don't care who the Heat draft. They're trading, selling, or wasting the pick.
> 
> Anybody else get really annoyed seeing teams like Portland and OKC with Maynor and Mills getting DNP's while we start guys like Arroyo?


I wouldnt mind us taking a flyer on Patty Mills this offseason. He's tiny, but fearless, and can shoot it a bit.

Plus he's Aussie, so i'm a homer.

Love the draft, one of my favourite things about the NBA - although its a shame the Heat never do much. I was so stoked when we drafted Beasley though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Would you guys support the Heat reaching for someone like Andrew Goudelock or Norris Cole at #31?


If Smith, Jackson, Sleby and Jenkins are gone, I wouldn't mind Norris. Don't see it happening though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Well our starting pg was drafted in the second round not too long ago...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Julyan Smith (G, UTEP), said he is getting strong looks from the Lakers, Wiz, Knicks and Heat.

No thank you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Would you guys support the Heat reaching for someone like Andrew Goudelock or Norris Cole at #31?


I live down the road from Charleston and have seen Goudelock play live. Dude can just straight up shoot from DEEP. I'd love if we got him.

My Heat Big Board: (in no order)

Nolan Smith
Reggie Jackson
Darius Morris
Kenneth Faried
Jimmy Butler
Justin Harper
JaJuan Johnson
Jeremy Tyler
Josh Selby
Chandler Parsons
Andrew Goudelock


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The more I think about it, i'd be pretty happy with Selby. One bad year at Kansas, but he was a big time recruit. Would be nice to get some talent at the PG spot, and we dont need a pure PG.


----------



## Reef Da Chief (Jul 22, 2009)

Heat again working with former picks Varnado, Dozier:twoguns:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Im back baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nolan Smith just selected at 21 by Portland. There goes one PG target. Doesnt matter now but I wonder if being Michael Beasley's best friend would have helped or hurt him with the Heat?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reggie Jackson to OKC at 24. That rumor was true.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

reggie is gone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wonder who we're lookin at now. Selby? He may go also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole to the T-Wolves via Chicago

Another possible PG target off the board


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Apparently Cole coming here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Ira just tweeted it.

Norris Cole to the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seth Davis had Cole as a sleeper pick.

ha, funny that the Heat ended up with the 28th pick, the pick they originally owned that was sent to Toronto in the Bosh trade, then sent to the Bulls in Johnson trade, to the T-Wolves, then back to the Heat 



> daldridgetnt Great pickup by Miami getting Norris Cole from Minny...
> 
> WojYahooNBA Minnesota will get Miami's pick at No. 31, and a future second round pick for Norris Cole, source says.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone know anything about this kid? Never heard of him.

Defense? Can he shoot the rock?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Norris Cole era officially begins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was the horizon league defensive player of the year as well as player of the year. Reading all the tweets, all the analysts seem to really like him.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Who the hell is that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want Shelvin Mack. Final answer.

Edit: LOL, I didn't see that about Cole. Would have still liked Mack though. Funny thing is when they were showing the Cole highlights I was thinking to myself, "That's such a Miami guy." He even has the long wingspan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is he George Hill 2.0?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hollinger just tweeted "Norris Cole is a fantastic pick for Miami".

Stats guy likes it. So do I then :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope he keeps the high top fade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like him already.

I dub him 'Fresh Prince'


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love that I really liked him and was disappointed when he got picked ahead of us and now he is coming here. He's so obviously a Miami guy with his rebounding ability and his long arms.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah i love the high top fade.. 
i like the pick, also just watched some interviews on YT, he seems like a pretty down to earth kid, hard worker, not a screw up. small school always probably gonna have to prove himself, those little guys are always the hardest workers. he will fit well in our system. 
anyone know how we are going to address our center issue? i saw Z picked up his option, does that hurt us in the long run? we need a younger more offensive C , like what is the deal w/Pittman? would appreciate some insight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, he cut the high top fade :laugh:

Former high school teammate of DQ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, bring back the fade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at 0:38 in that video. I wonder if they still love him now that he's leaving Ohio for Miami


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would have picked Mack or Parsons but I love this pick.

Also, I love that we got Minny to take him in the first round for us. Now we don't have to waste any of our mid-level exception cash signing him to a multi-year deal. We've also got him locked up long term if he turns out good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat must have really liked him to have given him the guaranteed contract.

He definitely fits the Riley mold though. 23/mature/plays defense/good in the pick and roll.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who needs a D League affiliate when you have the Minnesota Timberwolves as your crony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kaaaaaaaaahn!! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I like this pick but I have zero hope for anyone drafted by the Miami Heat. Then again, dude does have a guaranteed contract so maybe they really liked something here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sucks that there's no summer league. Would've loved to watch him, Varnado and Pittman play.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Looking at some stats, apparently he can rebound his ass off. That's one stat that translates very well to the pros. With him, Wade, Bron all on the floor we should be a nasty team on the boards. The only 'expert' that didn't like the pick was Givony from Draft Express. He said we panicked when Jackson was picked by OKC. Doesn't think he can play with Wade and Bron. Not sure I buy the panicking part of it. It was probably more of the fact that if he turns out to be a good player we don't have to over pay for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Two guys have a 40-20 game in Division I in the last 15 years. Other is Blake Griffin. RT @pmogven: what can you tell us about norris cole??


Pretty crazy that he did that at just under 6-2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Had 9 assists also.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks a lot like a Pat Beverley but with talent. (Sorry Smithi, I couldn't resist )


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ I wonder even if smithian wasnt watching the draft, if he at least felt a sharp pain in his chest as the Cole trade was announced? :laugh:

Saw this on Norris' cousins twitter. says it all about the uncertainty of where he was going


> 2kewl4skool Young Sir
> MY CUZ IS GOING TO CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2kewl4skool Young Sir
> ...


Already suited up and ready to go


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Did you notice that Minnesota has the fewest exclamation points?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Very happy with this pick. Watching video on him, he seems like a defensive work horse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ^Did you notice that Minnesota has the fewest exclamation points?


No surprise :laugh:



> 2kewl4skool Young Sir
> IN HIS TV INTERVIEW NORRIS SAID HE'S HEADED TO SOUTH BEACH!!!


Probably not the best thing to do up there :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thing that sucks is because Chalmers is so untrustworthy we're going to have to sign a minimum salary vet PG who we will then have to play ahead of Cole. He's not going to get any playing time this year without injuries ahead of him in the depth chart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'll see. I doubt we see him much next year, but he's gonna have a shot to earn a bit of PT also. I bet he runs an offense better than Rio. Probably can keep a man infront of him better too.

Dunno about his stroke though?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> We'll see. I doubt we see him much next year, but he's gonna have a shot to earn a bit of PT also. I bet he runs an offense better than Rio. Probably can keep a man infront of him better too.
> 
> Dunno about his stroke though?


His college coach said he talked a lot with heat officials and that they liked his quickness on D, so hopefully keeping guys in front of him is a strength of his.

As for his shot, :whoknows: we'll see..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> But it’s easy to see why the Heat was drawn to him.
> 
> High school quarterback. Salutatorian at Dayton’s Dunbar High. Two-time state champion.
> 
> ...


I like this guy already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's 23, so he's ready to play. We didnt get him to develop him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Might be Eddie House's replacement in the rotation?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They'll give him his shot, especially after giving him guaranteed money


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We'll still bring in a vet minimum PG, but he'll get his shot to be the backup. Wonder if he can guard some 2's even at 6-2.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Also gotta believe that Chalmers being here next year is not set in stone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Finally, Heat acquisition of Norris Cole is official. Second-round pick goes to Minnesota in 2014.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Cole: "I'm just going to be myself. Stay humble, work hard and earn the respect of the veterans there."
> 
> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> ...


Sucks that he's moved on the high top fade. Not many knew who he was before last night, but once they showed his highlights, everyone mentioned that haircut


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bring back the fade 

There goes my fresh prince nickname.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"I can't be out there stargazing."

Love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha love the 'not 1, not 2, not 3...' :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> After an impressive pre-draft workout, the Miami Heat moved Norris Cole, their rookie point guard out of Cleveland State, up their draft board.
> 
> “There wasn’t anybody we’ve had in a number of years who took it more seriously,” Riley said. "His speed, acceleration and ability to be a game-changer and pace-changer."


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/214395/Riley_Norris_Cole_Was_No_18_On_Our_Board#ixzz1QLfQr4HC


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder which PG's he dominated at that pre-draft workout?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I am liking undrafted rookie Greg Smith. Dude just reminds me of Dwight Howard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVSbE6fMkzU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat.com* has today's press conference up to watch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well atleast my Beasley jersey could come in use :laugh:

Also - Greg Smith will be taking part in our FA Camp we are holding this week. Also attending: Eddy Curry, Jarvis Varnado and our new PG, Norris Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love reading back these threads in retrospect, though I know it's super-early.

Some posts that stood out:



Adam said:


> I'm shocked that there are still Heat fans who care about who Miami might draft. Given our history, we're going to flush this pick straight down the crapper like we do every year.


I'm sure Adam is happy he was wrong, this time.



Pacers Fan said:


> Would you guys support the Heat reaching for someone like Andrew Goudelock or Norris Cole at #31?


Reach, or steal? Early returns are positive, I'd say.



UD40 said:


> If Smith, Jackson, Sleby and Jenkins are gone, I wouldn't mind Norris. Don't see it happening though.


Good work, UD40.



Wade County said:


> Is he George Hill 2.0?


Was just thinking this today. Not sure why SA dumped him (cock shots?), but George was definitely a major surprise that draft, small school, too. Unlike what some have said in this thread, however, Norris does not have an impressive wingspan at 6-3. Not quite alligator arms, and he makes up for it with quick hands, but he's no Hill or Chalmers in that regard. One of the only un-Heat things about him.


----------

